# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  RUBY N STACEY pictures

## [email protected]

(sorry link doesn't work))))

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## Angeltigger

thanks for posting them [email protected]

----------


## Chris_2k11

Cheers Katie!!   :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Who else do they get an along with   :Smile:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

thanks for those. great pics!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really like those pictures,they are absolutely great!!
Thanks a lot!!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are great thanks for posting

----------


## feelingyellow

wow those pics are fab, especially like this one: 



lacey looks well freaked out!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Thanks for posting the pictures, they are great   :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

these are really good but for some reason i cant see the 2nd one

----------


## feelingyellow

> these are really good but for some reason i cant see the 2nd one


i can't either

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for posting

----------


## Angeltigger

> 



Yeah I like them I like Ruby green jumper- anyone know where I can get one.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i would like to no that aswell

----------


## xcutiekatiex

thanks for the pics

----------


## [email protected]

ive got loads will add more soon when i have time over
 the weekend probably

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I can't see second pic either.. maybe link never worked properly.. they look soo good together!!  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

ruby's a pretty girl

----------


## Angeltigger

So has anyone found that jumpter

----------


## crazygirl

oxfam

----------


## Angeltigger

> oxfam


Really is that where her Jumpter is from  :Searchme:

----------


## crazygirl

i was only kidding!!
check topshop or river island, next or something like that!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

katie can i use the pictures in banners please

----------


## [email protected]

yer sure im gunna add some more ruby and stacey pics in nxt half hour

----------


## feelingyellow

can i use the ruby & stacey pics too please katie?   :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Yer you can use all the pics i put on this thread.




*BUT please no one use my banner thanks*

----------


## [email protected]

Hope you like them

----------


## feelingyellow

wow, fab pics   :Cheer:  

thanks for posting   :Smile:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

cool pics what font did you use for her name

----------


## [email protected]

Hope you like them

----------


## [email protected]

the font i used is called "CHICK" it was on my pc when i got it. So it should me on urs

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they are fab and thanks foe letting me use them

----------


## lollymay

they are great pics

----------


## samantha nixon

them pics are really good and i like the font aswell

----------


## [email protected]

the 2 big pics can be used as wallpapers if any one wants them

----------


## shannisrules

wow good pictures

----------


## hannah-mj

wow thanx for posting these i love louisa and lacey their fab  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Flozza

klio well done, they are fabbie xx

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

> the font i used is called "CHICK" it was on my pc when i got it. So it should me on urs


thanks i have looked on my computer but can't find it never mind and the louisa one is great as well

----------


## kirstienod

there brillant! thanks for posting

----------


## [email protected]

thanks

sorry you cant find it, have you got windows xp because thats what ive got, and its on mind. its called "chick"

----------


## [email protected]

ill add some more to morrow

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

yeh i have windows xp and it isn't here never mind

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## Bad Wolf

lacey is starting to look a bit like lindsay lohan????

----------


## feelingyellow

> lacey is starting to look a bit like lindsay lohan????


hmmm, i can see it too

----------


## hannah-mj

hehe woweee i met them on that night  :Big Grin:  they looked well pretty!

thanx for posting hun x

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What a dress!!  :EEK!: !! It looks fab!!

----------


## kirsty_g

they look nice

----------


## Bryan

We are re-organising this section of SoapBoards and have noticed that there are too many individual threads i.e "fred blogg's banners" that all have eastenders pictures in them, the majority of these threads are using the same pictures, making each thread repetivive and slightly pointless.

After careful thought, we have decided to close these threads and make one special thread for eastenders pictures, where you all may post the images, making it a super-duper thread rather than a dozen splinter ones.

Exisitng images will remain in there closed threads, any subsquent images will be posted in the following thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/...ead.php?t=35866

Sorry for any inconvience, but we've had complaints and by doing it this way it will make the boards a lot tidier.

PM me or any of the other mods if you have any queries.

----------

